# standard pups with underbite



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have info on puppys with underbites? Does this get worse when adult teeth come? Is it noticable? Should I consider apup with underbite as a companion if that is the only fault?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I shouldn't get worse depending on how old the puppies are now. It could get slightly worse or slightly better in young puppies. 

It also shouldn't be noticable and I wouldn't even think twice about getting a compaion dog with an underbite. Looking for a pet I didn't even inquire about certain structure elements, including the bite, when I was looking at Saleen.

I'm honestly not sure why so many people make such a big deal about the bites. There are several threads concerning it on this forum. Unless you're looking for a show prospect and/or a dog you may breed I have no idea why it matters so much for companions. Unless it is very very bad it causes NO issues with the puppies. Having said that the only issue I CAN see is if you're looking at a breeder who produces puppies like this often. Obviously there is something wrong with this breeder's understanding of the breed standard and one wonder's why they are breeding and what their goals are with their breeding programs. I breed and show dogs, and of course bites are important but if we get the occasional over shot mouth it's a bummer but we don't freak out about it and we know it isn't going to affect this puppy's life as a great pet.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I'm honestly not sure why so many people make such a big deal about the bites. There are several threads concerning it on this forum. Unless you're looking for a show prospect and/or a dog you may breed I have no idea why it matters so much for companions. Unless it is very very bad it causes NO issues with the puppies. Having said that the only issue I CAN see is if you're looking at a breeder who produces puppies like this often. Obviously there is something wrong with this breeder's understanding of the breed standard and one wonder's why they are breeding and what their goals are with their breeding programs. I breed and show dogs, and of course bites are important but if we get the occasional over shot mouth it's a bummer but we don't freak out about it and we know it isn't going to affect this puppy's life as a great pet.


Agreed. Assuming the underbite is minor and does not cause issues with eating etc, I see no problem with getting a companion pet with this issue. One of our PWDs had a perfect bite as a pup that went undershot as 
he grew. So even getting a pup with a perfect bite is no guarantee that it will be perfect later on.

The only caveat from my point of view, as WP pointed out, is if the breeder consistently produces pups with bad bites and dismisses it as not a big deal. Then you do have to wonder about the overall quality of the breeding program.

Oh one final thing - there is also aesthetics to consider. I personally do not like the look of dogs with major underbites (where it's quite visible), so I would have to seriously consider taking on a pup with that issue. Other people are not at all bothered by it. So it depends on your personal point of view of the look.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My son has an underbite so I'll tell you what our human dentist has told me about the long term issues.

Because the teeth do not fit together correctly they will rub in spots not intended to take pressure and they will wear down over time. It can also lead to tooth loss.

I think bites are a big deal especially an under bite. I would not buy a companion puppy with an underbite because for me it is a physical issue and not just a cosmetic one.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

It does bother me. If it is slight with baby teeth then I would be rolling a dice with the adult teeth. If it is noticable then I believe that it could be a problem


cbrand said:


> My son has an underbite so I'll tell you what our human dentist has told me about the long term issues.
> 
> Because the teeth do not fit together correctly they will rub in spots not intended to take pressure and they will wear down over time. It can also lead to tooth loss.
> 
> I think bites are a big deal especially an under bite. I would not buy a companion puppy with an underbite because for me it is a physical issue and not just a cosmetic one.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It would depend on how off the teeth are and the age of the puppy. I have seen a puppy with a slight under bite come together as it matured. But that is certainly not always the case and really is a crap shoot. Unless the under bite was severe, I would buy the puppy as a companion dog.
_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it would depend on how undershot the bite is. For me I'd just not like it as a cosmetic issue but a lot of people wouldn't care about something like that. Harry's bite was off with his canine teeth when he was a puppy. The fixed themselves when he lost puppy teeth.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

She is 4 and 1/2 months old. The breeder says that it is not noticable now. But she still has her baby teeth.


KPoos said:


> I think it would depend on how undershot the bite is. For me I'd just not like it as a cosmetic issue but a lot of people wouldn't care about something like that. Harry's bite was off with his canine teeth when he was a puppy. The fixed themselves when he lost puppy teeth.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I would not get a spoo with an underbite. Even if the underbite was mild and didn't cause problems. I find the under shot jaw in a poodle (or any breed) really unattractive and not something I want to look at for the next 12 + years.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck said:


> She is 4 and 1/2 months old. The breeder says that it is not noticable now. But she still has her baby teeth.


Is the breeder offering any discount on the puppy???


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

She is 1500.00 QUOTE=Poodle Lover;39583]Is the breeder offering any discount on the puppy???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 2 adorable poms with under bites and they are one year old. The best companions!! And you cannot even tell. The only major issue is breeding and showing. My Vet was not the least bit concerned either. It is a small issue that honestly I cannot believe people would make a big issue about an under bite for a dog you want possibly at a lower cost that you're not planning on breeding or showing. I would say get the dog you want - this is not a huge health issue. And as we know the life and mouth of a human is greatly far in comparison to a dog....


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

$1500 sounds like a lot for a dog with a noticeable fault...does the breeder do all the requisite health testing? Are the parents champions in conformation or performance?


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Mom is a conformation champion and Dad isn't. All health testing is complete.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

The breeder says it isn't noticable. I can't tell in the pictures because her head is always pointed down where I cannot see the lower jaw.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Would like to thank everyone for giving me their opinion. I am still very uncertain so for now I will keep the search going for a spoodle.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you are making the right decision to keep looking. $1500 for a puppy with an underbite and only mom a champion......not so great. Have you checked the poodle club referral. I notice you are in NC. There is a poodle club in central carolina, here's the link.

http://www.centralcarolinapoodleclub.org/


----------

